# Chase just had an interesting "altercation" with a service dog



## JimS (Jan 2, 2007)

Chase is at work with me as usual, and we occasionally get customers with service dogs. It's not real unusual, but it's not a daily thing either not even monthly on average. When Chase was a young pup, I used to take him to the back and crate him when a service dog came into the store. As he's gotten older, I just put him in a sit or down stay behind the counter. As a rule, the dogs just ignore him...and he does as he's told.

Today was a little different. The service dog (seeing eye) was a hefty (100-110lbs) older black lab with a beautiful graying muzzle, with a frail looking master that was probably in the same weight range as his dog. Chase is naturally obsessed with black Labs, so I had him on a sit stay and was standing on his leash just in case. I warned the fellow as he came through the door that there was a dog behind the counter. The service dog literally dragged it's master behind the counter to see Chase. Chase held his stay like a champion, but the Lab got right up into his face. His boss got control of him and pulled him out of the counter area, and all seemed calm.

Later during the same visit, I was showing the man a model kit in the middle of the store. Chase was on heel behind me, and sitting as we had stopped (yet again, I had slipped my foot over his leash, just in case). The Lab got up into his face again and growled at him. At that point, I put Chase back behind the counter and considered removing him to his crate, although he would have had to pass the Lab to get there. 

We've encountered a lot of service dogs in the sixteen months or so that Chase has been coming to the store. I'm really shocked that this one was so easily distracted. What would have happened if we had met in a less controlled environment?


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

That is surprising... I thought a service dog was taught to ignore all distractions... and be reliable with that before they even become service dogs. Kinda sounds like this one either wanted to play (some are more verbal about it) or was looking for a fight... either way it really surprises me.


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

Kudos to you for being in such control of your dog. We had a seeing eye dog that used to come into the clinic (also a lab) and I have no idea how she ever passed and was certified. I wouldn't have trusted her to lead me anywhere! She would walk away from her owner, ignore her commands, etc. She was a sweet enough dog, but definately not what I would consider a great service dog! 

I know they do make them retire at a certain age (usually around 7-8) after that age, they have to be retested at least once a year to keep their certification. We had one Golden who they tried to retire at 8, but she worked right up to the day she died at 13. So maybe this guy's lab is older, and his skills are slipping a bit. Maybe he had a run in with another dog who came after him and he remembers it. Maybe he was just having an off day. Who knows. Not a good way for a service dog to act, but they are animals and aren't perfect all the time. 

Congrats again on keeping your dog so level headed though.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

That is downright bizarre. I wonder if the guy just put the vest on the dog so he could take him inside places? I've seen a lot of service dogs, but never seen that. Or I wonder if the dog is somehow ill? Did the owner ever comment on it or was he too visually impaired to observe? Darn strange....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

You should be proud of Chase. I find it unusual that an assistance dog would do this. I watched as an assistance dog was attacked and didn't defend itself, but tried to stay by the side of it's owner. 

I was mortified and physically ill aftering seeing this. I contacted the campus office on disablities to find out what happened. Both were okay and this pair are world travelers. It's something I will never forget.

I'm very surprised by the behavior of the guide dog myself.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Abbydabbydo said:


> I wonder if the guy just put the vest on the dog so he could take him inside places?


that's what come to my mind to. Or that the guy uses his dog as a service dog but it never truely went thru school perhaps??


----------



## JimS (Jan 2, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> Kinda sounds like this one either wanted to play (some are more verbal about it) or was looking for a fight... either way it really surprises me.


This was more of a warning growl than a play growl. That's why I got Chase out of there so fast. Maybe he was protecting his owner...but he's the one that approached Chase, not the other way around.




Abbydabbydo said:


> That is downright bizarre. I wonder if the guy just put the vest on the dog so he could take him inside places? I've seen a lot of service dogs, but never seen that. Or I wonder if the dog is somehow ill? Did the owner ever comment on it or was he too visually impaired to observe? Darn strange....


He wasn't wearing a vest. This was the full leather handle/harness with a big yellow plastic plate in between where it connected over the dog's back and the handle. The plate has big red letters to the effect of "Service Dog, Ask to pet" or something like that. The guy clearly needed it as he wasn't completely blind but couldn't see a foot in front of him. He had to hold anything I was showing him right up to his nose to see it.

I definitely agree it was bizarre. I may just start taking Chase to the back immediately if I see someone coming in with a service animal. I don't want the service dog's distracted from their job regardless of how well he does.

Thanks to the miracles of wikipedia, this is a very similar harness to what the dog was wearing:


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

My first thought was that the dog was too old to be working any longer. Maybe the person knows this, but is in denial about loosing a beloved companion. I know I would be.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I sometimes wonder if some people who have service dogs aren't very good about being the pack leader or become pretty loose with behavior.

I taught classes with a woman who had a service dog and it was much less well behaved than my dogs! It didn't obey her commands. She had to repeat commands over and over, getting louder and louder. The dog seemed to pretty much do what it wanted. I am still very surprised.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Although the behavior was inappropriate and not typical, one must always remember- service dogs are still just that- dogs. The training does not, and should not stop the day they graduate, but is a life long journey for the team.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm also surprised at the behavior of hte service dog. I also agree that it's awesome that you and Chase did so well in this situation. Id on't really have much relevant to add, but wanted to reply to give kudos to you and Chase!

I saw a Golden service dog about 2 months ago in Hobby Lobby with a lady and was so wowed by this dog. I was checking out as she was, and she was a chatter - LOL... but I complimented her golden as we both walked out of the store about the same time. Not that this is relevant to this thread at all... I just live so far out that I don't come in contact with service dogs often and am so impressed with them when I do.


Tiffany


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

huh...that really is bizarre. Especially since a service dog (of that age for sure) should have encountered MANY MANY dogs. I am also surprised that she was still working and had gray around her muzzle... 

I know at GDA only 1/3 of the dogs make it into the program. Even if the dog has allergies, it is dropped. 

I agree with Debles. Guide dogs are brought up with very strict boundaries. When they go with their owner...sometimes these boundaries are broken and it may lead to a dog that is not as well behaved.

Sometimes I wonder how Vito will guide someone one day. He chases anything that moves on the ground.:doh:


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Unfortunately, there aren't any regulations for "service dogs" so often, people get a dog, train it themselves and voila! they have a service dog. That offers no gaurantee that the dog is truly of sound enough temperament or high enough degree of training to be out in public working as a service dog. Seeing Eye and Guide Dogs are a different story.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Unfortunately, there aren't any regulations for "service dogs" so often, people get a dog, train it themselves and voila! they have a service dog. That offers no gaurantee that the dog is truly of sound enough temperament or high enough degree of training to be out in public working as a service dog. Seeing Eye and Guide Dogs are a different story.


 
Exactly. There is a woman in our state breeding litters of "service dogs". They are all deemed "service dogs" before they are even born, out of parents with not even an obedience title, or service dog background (not to mention clearances). Puppies are sold before they are born as "service dogs" and have not even been evalutated for suitability. :doh: Legitimate service dog organizations have puppy raising families to raise the dogs (and attend early learing programs), and assistance/service training doesn't even start until at least one year.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> Exactly. There is a woman in our state breeding litters of "service dogs". They are all deemed "service dogs" before they are even born, out of parents with not even an obedience title, or service dog background (not to mention clearances). Puppies are sold before they are born as "service dogs" and have not even been evalutated for suitability. :doh: Legitimate service dog organizations have puppy raising families to raise the dogs (and attend early learing programs), and assistance/service training doesn't even start until at least one year.


That is horrible somebody would do that...just makes me sick. ugh.


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

JimS, thanks for posting this thread, and Flying Quizini and Pointgold, thanks for the information you provided to make us all more aware. How incredibly sad that humans with their foibles can create havoc for something as noble and indispensable as legitimate and well-trained "service dogs".

I've been beating myself all week because of an unpleasant few moments with a service dog in close quarters with my Chessie. An older yellow lab "service dog" made a mad determined dash for Chessie as we were going out the door of a shop. The lab nearly leveled his owner, a frail elderly lady. For once in her little life, Chessie heeded my "leave it" when she was much more interested in what she assumed was going to be a play session, and we managed to squeak through the door in tact. Now I realize that the mistake I made was not in provoking the lab's response to Chessie, but in being less vigilant for a moment because we were passing a service dog. It was a good lesson for me in being a better mom to Chessie.


----------

